# Chrome look spray paint! Is it any good ?



## Boris

Hi

Has anyone tried chrome look spray paint ? Just wandered what kind of results you get ?

Thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hycote-Pr...lies_Paint&hash=item4602d1446b#ht_1802wt_1048


----------



## tones61

it will look like cheapo silver at the best,slightly shinier,

in a word: ****,guff,pants,:lol:


----------



## Andyb0127

To be honest I've never tried it, but I know some one who used Halfords chrome paint and I have to admit I was very surprised how it looked, did look to bad at all.


----------



## mattsbmw

tones61 said:


> it will look like cheapo silver at the best,slightly shinier,
> 
> in a word: ****,guff,pants,:lol:


is that from experience or assumption?

i too am interested in the answer to if this will look any good


----------



## k9vnd

High silver colour not too far off a can of alloy wheel paint. Never give a chrome look or effect am afraid.


----------



## johnny b

i have just read this post and chuckled !!! 
i bought some today (simoniz) to tart up my tool box handles i first put a coat of etch primer and then the chrome paint, It's a bright silver and certainly not chrome but it does look ok on the toolbox handles 
Hope this helps.


----------



## tones61

mattsbmw said:


> is that from experience or assumption?
> 
> i too am interested in the answer to if this will look any good


from experience dude,was a few years ago tho,unless they have changed the paint formula,

must admit that the chrome effect on the formula 1 car looks ok,:driver:


----------



## jage

Iv used a couple of these and most come out looking tacky imo!
Satin silver is much nicer on the eyes


----------



## PaulN

I used one from Frost for my Lotus Elans Rear Light reflectors. Ive also sprayed my Dads centre Locking nuts. Dont Lacquer after though it wrecks the mirror finish.



















Cheers

PaulN

Edit OMG ignore the T-cut colour magic.... lol Classic it was 2006 though.


----------



## rob3rto

The best I have seen is this stuff. doesn't use propellants to apply it and looks exactly like chrome.

youtube=9lG6O5lvhm8


----------

